# I installed new rubber flooring today



## havasu (Nov 2, 2013)

This is click lock rubber flooring. Today I tested in on my front porch. Tomorrow, I'm installing it in the kitchen, bathrooms and laundry room tomorrow. 

View attachment havasu porch 110213.jpg


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 2, 2013)

I like it. Is it the same stuff as regular laminate floor only solid rubber?


----------



## havasu (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah. It's a little over 1/8th of an inch thick and you can wrap it to make a complete circle. The salesman said this stuff is very durable, and needs no underlayment. This is why I've chosen it, because it is for my Lake house, where summer temps can reach 125 degrees.


----------



## m-swerb (Nov 3, 2013)

Where did you get that?


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 3, 2013)

I installed that same stuff in my inlaws kitchen and bathroom its alot easier to work with than other types of laminate. I have thought about putting it in my house.


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 3, 2013)

m-swerb said:


> Where did you get that?



Most of the flooring stores carry it. I think homedepot carries it too.


----------



## havasu (Nov 3, 2013)

The manufacturer is Max Windsor, model # TLVCF1521. I ripped the old toilet and carpeting in the master bath (I know, yuck) and installed this vinyl in there. I them ran shoe moulding around the perimeter, installed a handicap height toilet, and tucked the carpeting using the "z" channel. It really turned out great, or should I say at least I am satisfied with it. 

View attachment get-attachment (1).jpg


View attachment get-attachment (2).jpg


View attachment get-attachment (3).jpg


View attachment get-attachment (4).jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks good. How much does that stuff cost?


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 4, 2013)

It does look really nice. I bet it's a good combo where sand gets tracked around.


----------



## havasu (Nov 4, 2013)

it was about $3.50 a foot. Got the other bathroom and the kitchen done today. 

View attachment 110413b.jpg


View attachment 110413a.jpg


View attachment 110413.jpg


----------



## Admin (Nov 5, 2013)

That's really a professional looking installation in all those rooms.    Nice job and they all look good.


----------



## havasu (Nov 5, 2013)

I finished the final room today, the laundry room. I packed up my stuff and drove home. It is nice to rest my sore hands, feet and knees.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 6, 2013)

So I take it the knee's doing better?


----------



## havasu (Nov 6, 2013)

A little better. The surgeon wants to replace the other knee next month, but I'm a little skeptical.


----------



## nvrfinished (Nov 6, 2013)

Very nice stuff.  I've seen it before, but not installed.  Was it easy enough for a typical DIY installer to handle?


----------



## havasu (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes, with no underlayment needed, it is a perfect DIY project. All one needs is a sharp cutting tool, scribe a line, and it will snap away. They advise to leave 1/4" on the ends for expansion, but it is easily covered with most moulding.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Mar 4, 2014)

havasu said:


> I finished the final room today, the laundry room. I packed up my stuff and drove home. It is nice to rest my sore hands, feet and knees.



Reminds me of that Woody's World comic strip. Woody says to his dog Scout, _"As soon as I get the last touches on the vacation cabin, I'm going back home to relax."_


----------



## havasu (Mar 4, 2014)

^ You are so correct. I guess it is an obsession, maybe OCD, but I think I am done....for now!~


----------



## Chris (Mar 5, 2014)

I do the same thing at my mountain house, very rarely do I actually relax there.


I'll relax when I die.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Apr 9, 2014)




----------

